# Inshore gillnet ban?



## eb angler (Oct 26, 2005)

I happened across this story...

http://www.carteretnewstimes.com/articles/2009/10/30/news-times/sports/doc4aeb1ba72b8e1063834376.txt

Anyone know about this?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yep*

The Rescue and Rehabilitation Center in Topsail Beach intend to begin a Lawsuit if more isn't done.

Here's the story in the local news here in the ILM. It's going to start some stuff.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

This is not good news for sea turtles or North Carolina fishermen. The brunt of any corrective action will probably be directed at commercial fishermen, but *recreational fishermen could also face restrictions in gear and access.* For the time being, there is a 60-day period when suitable solutions could be reached, and the suit would not proceed.

Ryan,check out the bold print..... Sightcasting around turtles could be the next target for a lawsuit.. Somewhere there has to be a balance that doesn't threaten the rights of commercials,charter captians,as well as individual anglers... jmo


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yea, I have always been a fence rider on this issue.*

I cold see a temporary ban on the nets so as to study the impact of not having them. However, I understand that once they are gone temporarily, they are porbably gone for good. And that may not be for the best.

Maybe areas closed to netting would be a better solution for everyone. But then habitat studies will need to take place.

The recreational people will still be affected as there are plenty of those who use the nets recreationally as well.


----------



## FC61 (Oct 6, 2009)

The gill net ban was the best thing that ever happened to Florida. The redfish & trout are everywhere now. The long time gill netters wont like it but it sure makes your inshore fishing a whole lot better. Embrace it. Gill nets are indescriminate killers. Just my .02 opcorn:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

FC61 said:


> The gill net ban was the best thing that ever happened to Florida. The redfish & trout are everywhere now. The long time gill netters wont like it but it sure makes your inshore fishing a whole lot better. Embrace it. Gill nets are indescriminate killers. Just my .02 opcorn:



As was decribed,enfringement brings more enfringement......

Habitat will be their next excuse to stop fishing... They are already taking hard looks at prime areas of our sound to close to rec fishing,as well as some areas offshore.. In your state,near the keys,they are doing more than eyeballing the flats in Fla Bay,they will close them for flats fishing,unless there is a public outcry not to do so.. Imho,closing of commercial fishing allows the door to be opened for many other regs,and sooner or later it will affect those that are chanting for a netban now,I can just about promise that...


----------



## kingstrut1 (Aug 15, 2009)

A few years ago I was on the Tar river running my boat down towards the sound. A net was stretched from nearly one side to the other so I slammed down on the throttle and busted the net!! Late in the afternoon I assumed another boater told the net owner, so he waited for me...He wanted an explanation and money to repair the net...I told him to @#$%^&&&* and next time don't have it across the whole freaking river. When he got further mad I called the game warden...Needless to say the game warden sited with me....I am not gonna beach my boat or hit a stump and ruin my boat/moter just to get around a net...just my .$02


----------



## FC61 (Oct 6, 2009)

I was born and raised in NC. I spent 35 years of my life there. I have many memories of setting spot nets with my father. Like I said in my post the long time gill netters wont like it a bit. If the people doing the netting would police them selfs and do it in moderation we probley would not be having this conversation. The red drum population was allmost wiped out here in Florida due to the blackend redfish craze in the 80's. The trout population also. The only way to bring it back was to ban the nets. I dont mind closed areas a bit. I can go over to the wildlife refuge here in Merritt Island and catch all the Reds & trout I want. We have to leave some fish for others and our children or our fishery will end up like that of Japan & Phillipines DEPLEATED. I hope all can come to a mutual decission on this for all party's involved.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

FC61 said:


> I was born and raised in NC. I spent 35 years of my life there. I have many memories of setting spot nets with my father. Like I said in my post the long time gill netters wont like it a bit. If the people doing the netting would police them selfs and do it in moderation we probley would not be having this conversation. The red drum population was allmost wiped out here in Florida due to the blackend redfish craze in the 80's. The trout population also. The only way to bring it back was to ban the nets. I dont mind closed areas a bit. I can go over to the wildlife refuge here in Merritt Island and catch all the Reds & trout I want. We have to leave some fish for others and our children or our fishery will end up like that of Japan & Phillipines DEPLEATED. I hope all can come to a mutual decission on this for all party's involved.



So was I and spent over 40 of my 57yrs here as well... Don't want to see our resource like Japans,but don't want to see "conservation" made into a "tool" that takes away our access to fish in this state as well as many others,including the one in which you now reside...

We now get less than 50% of our beaches to fish on with all the regs for birds and turtles... If they do the same for the sound,we could be in the same shape there as well with all the regs.. Also they are "eyeballing" a place called "The Point" which is offshore,and one of the best fishing grounds for marlin and tuna.. One of the most notable captians down here said to me " if they take our right to fish this area we might as well not even fish in the summer"....

I'm for regs and even some protected areas,but have seen it go to the extreme with our beaches ect.... All this said,I'm with you and hope there is some "middleground" with these groups.. Although with all the "special intrest groups" here that are hellbent on taking our nps beaches away from us and making them into a wildlife preserve instead of a national seashore,coupled with these protected areas and excessive regulation both sound and ocean that is coming down the pipe,it's going to be an uphill struggle to keep any fishing areas for our children to fish... jmho...


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey fellows, where do you think the bait that you buy come's from' the bait fairy? Be careful what you ask for, because you might just get it. How will it feel to get there to fish and no bait around? The whole week? Trust me, have been there and is no fun. Not saying there isn't room for improvement.
redhorse9902


----------



## eb angler (Oct 26, 2005)

I will stay out of this fray however, I will comment on the bait issue as I have heard this for years. BS! No trouble getting bait anywhere in Florida...live or dead. Same with seafood...it's a lie that you will lose these things if the nets are banned.
My .02


----------



## FC61 (Oct 6, 2009)

redhorse9902 said:


> Hey fellows, where do you think the bait that you buy come's from' the bait fairy? Be careful what you ask for, because you might just get it. How will it feel to get there to fish and no bait around? The whole week? Trust me, have been there and is no fun. Not saying there isn't room for improvement.
> redhorse9902



We have plenty of bait and bait stores here in Florida and the gill net ban has been in effect since 1992. Cast nets and smaller mesh nets will be permitted for bait gathering. All nets wont be banned I dont think just certian sizes and meshes. I just hope they will hold meetings and listen to you folks up there before they make a decision. Still I think something should be done. That being said there needs to be discussion on both sides. Just my 02.


----------



## eb angler (Oct 26, 2005)

FC61 said:


> We have plenty of bait and bait stores here in Florida and the gill net ban has been in effect since 1992. Cast nets and smaller mesh nets will be permitted for bait gathering. All nets wont be banned I dont think just certian sizes and meshes. I just hope they will hold meetings and listen to you folks up there before they make a decision. Still I think something should be done. That being said there needs to be discussion on both sides. Just my 02.


Net ban in Fl was voted for in Nov 94 and went in effect July 95...no problem getting bait either way.


----------



## FC61 (Oct 6, 2009)

eb angler said:


> Net ban in Fl was voted for in Nov 94 and went in effect July 95...no problem getting bait either way.



I didnt get here until 97 so I was close. Thanks for the correction. :redface:
Still no issue with bait.


----------

